# My daughters 1st corpse skull



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi all

My 7 yo daughter did this one by herself..snotrag mache on a bucky skull.....
she's currently working on a styro head. will post more pics when she's done.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That is AWESOME! The dried out skin look is shweeeet! 
Please tell you daughter she did a terrific job on that.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW!!! Thats sooooo frickin awesome!!! Geez a 7 year old can do it... Now i really gotta try this corpsing!!! Way to get her in it early!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job! A natural already! Maybe I should send some bluckies her way....she could set up an assembly line and corpse out everyone's! I know my 7 yr old (well, she'll be 7 next month) still thinks .25 is A LOT of money! *eyes rolling, ideas stirring***** hmmmmmmm


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

she's been helping me set up the haunt for the past two years. this year she is helping plan it! go figure. lol. this was her first attempt at a solo prop. she wants it staked near the front porch. thanks...I'll be sure to have her read everyones comments.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

That is too cool! and only 7 years old!
EXCELLENT WORK! 
I look forward to seeing your new projects 'Wolfen Manor Pup'.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is really Great.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

aaaaahhhhhhhhooooooooooo 
very very good...gold star
what's next for you little wolf?


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

What talent! And only 7 WOW!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh man..she's corrupted!!! LOL! I jest....Really, how impressive...I've seen worse done by older.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow tell her very nice-


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

lol! "Yeah, my daughter's working on some crafts." Friend/Neighbor: "Awww, that's so sweet." ::looks over and sees her working on a decaying skull...

haha.

Looks amazing though! Wow.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW>...great job. My mom said it made her sick...so she musta done a great job. LOL.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't know what to say... on the one hand, I'm saying "Awesome! Great Job!" but on the other hand, I'm consumed with jealousy that a 7 year old did a better job corpsing on her first try than I have ever managed. LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A child after my own heart! 
She did a great job. Looks like the skin was pulled down from the top of the skull. YUK!

How did she get so morbid in only 7 years? LOL!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

couldn't have done a better job myself. (no, really)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

NickG said:


> couldn't have done a better job myself. (no, really)


LOL!
Ditto!

I may have to ship her my Bucky skellies. I am actually afraid I'll ruin them by trying to corpse them. How stupid is that? The more ruined the better...right? :googly:


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

hey that looks great, and only 7! wow!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice..can you spare her for my prop shop?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Dang......fighting...feelings...of....inadequacy..... Very well done.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing work, well done.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

She did a great job on that skull.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like it. Nice talent, and awesome to know that it is being encouraged to develop and your child contribute.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> LOL!
> Ditto!
> 
> I may have to ship her my Bucky skellies. I am actually afraid I'll ruin them by trying to corpse them. How stupid is that? The more ruined the better...right? :googly:


Im so glad Im not the only one that is afraid to ruin them by corpsing them


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

In just a few years she'll be giving you a run for your money.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

BooGirl666 said:


> Im so glad Im not the only one that is afraid to ruin them by corpsing them


Oh yeah...I was afraid I was the only one.

We need to dub the little prodigy with an honorary Hauntforum name.

I dub thee "Wee Wicked" 
O.k. that was way lame. Somebody else come up with a better name.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

She did great. 

Quite a little talent you've got there.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone...she's with her mom this week, but I read her the comments left. Her first attempt has OUTDONE any corpse skull I have done. I was suprised by the final result. Picture this....sitting out at the patio table...dad supervising (ok drinking a beer and watching speechless)...saying things like "it needs more glue honey" and she's replying...."no it doesn't". LOL. well she was right.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

What an amazing little talent she is!!! Super job!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Aww crap...that's better than most stuff I try to do. I guess i'll use the snot rag method now.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Move over Mr. Pumpkinrot! Better watch your back...


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic!!!! One question - what is gods name is snot rag??????


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

snot rag is just paper towels, glue, and water.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks - gotta try it - any suggestions on how to work with it to get that effect?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Fabulous job for a 7 year old. Will she be posting a tutorial next?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Actually, I would like an instruction for that also.

"I am HB, and I am NOT as talented as a 1st grader" LOL!

Really, I would like a tutorial on it. I like the rotting effect.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

hey all...love the comments. you guys really made a little girl smile(her name is Mackenzie). next time she is over I'll let her reply for herself. Like I said she was on her own with this one, but dad did observe. I set her up with the standard elmers glue and water mixture..with a little cornstarch in it. Also gave her a roll of paper towels, toilet paper, and a brush. She brushed on the glue mixture and used MOSTLY long sections of TP. Stayed away from the paper towels. She used ALOT of tp and glue mixture. When dried I helped her stain it (walnut?)..she brushed it on and I blotted it off.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

She did a really great job. Nice!


----------



## scottwin40 (Sep 8, 2008)

Creaptackular!!


----------

